# persönliche Weiterentwicklung  S7



## floppy (13 Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen.

Ich komme gerade aus der Nachtschicht und mir kommt gerade ein Gedanke in den Kopf (wahrscheinlich müde - also größenwahnsinnig):

Ich bin 30 Jahre alt und Energieelektroniker. Ich gehöre also zu denen die Eure, teilweise echt übertriebenen, Programme verstehen, ändern und erweitern können muß. Aber, wie schaffe ich es das ich selbst solch komplizerten Programme in eine S7 übertragen und erstellen darf? Ich meine, ich fänds echt toll wenn ich Programme erstellen dürfte - und das Hauptberuflich. Also nicht nur ab und an mal wenn ne Anlage von unserer Instandhaltung selbst erstellt wird.
Würde mich jemand einstellen wenn ich Siemens-Kurse belege? Oder muß ich studieren (habs nebenberuflich 3 Semester probiert - nicht zu schaffen)? Oder würde evtl. eine Ausbildung zum Techniker reichen (mit entsprechender Fachrichtung / Zusatzausbildungen)? 
So was macht mir echt Spaß - mit nem Mausklick ne Anlage ruinieren zu können.....*ROFL*

Wäre über Eure Erfahrungen dankbar.
Natürlich auch über Jobangebote von Unternehmen im Großraum Köln die in mich investieren würden........


----------



## tnt369 (13 Januar 2011)

also studieren musst du nicht. techniker ist völlig ausreichend.
was mehr zählt ist die erfahrung und die leistungs- bzw.
lernbereitschaft. und auch reisebereitschaft.


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Januar 2011)

floppy schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade aus der Nachtschicht und mir kommt gerade ein Gedanke in den Kopf (wahrscheinlich müde - also größenwahnsinnig)


 
Hallo Floppy,
wenn du dir das zutraust und du Spaß daran hast dann mach es auch. In dieser Welt kommst du aber leider nicht ohne den richtigen "Persilschein" weiter - soll heißen : egal wie gut du bist - spätestens beim Gehalt entscheidet irgendwo deine berufliche Qualifikation irgendwie. Bist du Techniker wird vieles leichter. Bist du Ing, so wird es noch etwas leichter.

Gruß
Larry

Ach ja - Nachsatz:
Mit Größenwahl hat das aber m.E. gar nichts zu tun ...


----------



## M-Ott (13 Januar 2011)

Ich gebe Larry völlig Recht:

In der SPS-Programmierung gibt es sehr viel 'learning by doing'. Mit den Lehrgängen ist es nur so, dass Du nur die Werkzeuge gezeigt bekommst. Wie Du damit was am besten machst, lernst Du da nicht, das lernst Du indem Du programmierst (ist ein Bisschen wie beim Skat-Spielen: Wer die Regeln kennt, ist noch lange kein guter Spieler).

Leider ist man in Deutschland sehr "Dokumentbezogen" und deswegen wird ein 25-jähriger Techniker der frisch von der Schule kommt wahrscheinlich eher den Programmier-Job bekommen, wie der Elektriker, der seit 30 Jahren sein Geld mit SPS-Programmierung verdient.

Deswegen: Wenn Du genug Zeit und Motivation hast, dann mach den Techniker, das öffnet jede Menge Türen!


----------



## Lerndorfer (13 Januar 2011)

Du kannst z.B. auch direkt den SPS - Techniker über ein Fernstudium machen. So habs ich gemacht. Damit bist du flexibler in der Zeiteinteilung.
Aber es ist jedem seine eigene Entscheidung.
Und da hat Larry völlig recht: Mit Größenwahn hat das nichts zu tun.

MFG
Max


----------



## Tommi (13 Januar 2011)

Moin floppy,

ich schließe mich den Argumenten der vorigen Kollegen an.

Mach es!!!!!!!!!

Abendschule im Dreischichtbetrieb ist anstrengend.....

Aber es ist absolut schaffbar....  

Wenn Du es geschafft hast, kommen wie alle zum Feiern, und 
Du bezahlst!!!!!!!!!! (Salat und Würstchen bringen wir mit...ROFLMAO)

Tommi


----------



## thomass5 (14 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin auch gerade in der Nachtschicht und kann wie meine Vorredner(schreiber) sagen mach es (so lange Du noch problemlos kannst, mit 30 ändert sich dann doch irgendwann der Lebensrhythmus).
Und wenn es nicht in einem neuen Job endet, dann jedoch mit Wissen. Und ich der Instandhaltung sollten doch genug Programmieraufgaben(für Optimierungen) vorhanden sein, um das Wissen anzuwenden.

Thomas


----------



## Approx (14 Januar 2011)

@all: *ACK*
Nähkästchen start:
Habe selber 10 Jahre als Schichtelektriker in der Inst gearbeitet, dann nebenbei den Technikerschein in Abendschule gemacht und bin jetzt mittlerweile seit 8 Jahren runter von Schicht. Progge jetzt eigene Anlagen, erweitere, optimiere usw. Alles in der selben Abteilung wie vorher.
Es war mit die beste Entscheidung meines Lebens! Höheres Gehalt bei besseren Arbeitsbedingungen.  Die Schule in Abendform war zwar nervig und man verpasste auch mal ein paar Stunden wg Schicht - aber wenn man sich anstrengt und einem das Lernen etwas liegt, dann gehts ganz gut. Man muss sich halt selber motivieren können.
Nähkästchen Ende.

Approx


----------



## jabba (14 Januar 2011)

Ich sehe es auch so ähnlich.

Techniker Ing oder so braucht man nur um später eine bessere Anstellung bzw höhere Gehalt bekommen zu "können", muß nicht so sein.

Viele Firmen fragen aber nach SPS-Techniker das hat wenigstens schon mal einen Namen.

Aprox hat ja einen Weg gezeigt der aber so lange gedauert hat, denke ich, weil er  in der Firma geblieben ist.
Der beste Weg ist ein Wechsel in einen Betrieb wo man direkt damit zu tun haben wird.

Ich hatte einen Ing (ohne Abschluß) eingestellt der gar nix kannte, der mußte nach 2 Monaten selber Maschinen (ich Stand zur Hilfe bereit) machen. (Bevor sein SPS-Techniker Lehrgang gestartet ist)

Ich selber war Bauleiter für Elektroinstalltion, 6 Monate Betriebselektriker, dann Wechsel in einen Betrieb für Automatisierungstechnik...
Erste Maschine nach 4 Wochen, nach einem Jahr ein ganzes Gebäude mit Sichtern und Mühlen und 115U mit Vollausbau und Visu incl Planung Hardware Bauleitung und Inbetriebnahme....

Also das Tempo und das ziel legst du selber vor.

Aber innerhalb der Firma aufzusteigen ist nach Meinung immer schwieriger und langwieriger als ein wechsel in eine ander Anstellung.


----------



## bike (14 Januar 2011)

Also zunächst würde ich sagen:
Wenn du es willst, dann tu es. 
Doch ein kleiner Hinweis: Es ist einfacher zu schimpfen über ein Programm, als es von Anfang an selbst zu planen, zu erstellen und dei Maschine oder Anlage in Betrieb zu nehmen. 
Dabei die Mechanik noch schön zu Programmieren ist erst die echte Kunst 

Es gibt hier, denke ich, keinen der dir den Königsweg aufzeigen kann, was du wie tun oder lassen sollst.



M-Ott schrieb:


> In der SPS-Programmierung gibt es sehr viel 'learning by doing'.



Dazu fällt mir immer wieder ein:
Wenn nicht nur probiert werden würde, sondern entwickelt, wäre es für alle Beteiligten leichter


bike


----------



## marlob (14 Januar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> ....
> Dazu fällt mir immer wieder ein:
> Wenn nicht nur probiert werden würde, sondern entwickelt, wäre es für alle Beteiligten leichter
> 
> ...


*ACK*

seh ich auch so


----------



## Jan (14 Januar 2011)

Ich kann mich den Anderen im Groben nur anschließen.

Mein Werdegang im Groben 

Ausbildung Energieelektroniker / Betriebstechnik => Instandhaltung (Produktion Kunststofftechnik) => Anlagentechniker (Lackierung) => Teamkoordinator (Lackierung) => SPS-Techniker im Kompacktkurs mit Prüfung => Instandhaltung (Fleichwarenfabrik) => Meister Energie-/Gebäudetechnik => SPS-Programmierer

Ich kann so schon sagen, dass es dir leichter als mir fallen dürfte den SPS-Techniker zu machen, weil du jetzt schon mehr Programmierkenntnisse hast als ich damals.

Wenn du es möchtest, dann mache es, aber bedenke die Punkte, die schon meine Vorredner genannt haben; das ist nicht übertrieben.


----------



## Sitop (14 Januar 2011)

Also ich kann dir nur aus meiner Erfahrung sagen das der Techniker in Abendschule schwer ist.
Du wirst Unterricht verpassen den du dann am Wochenende nachholen musst.
Aber in meiner Klasse waren zwei Leute über 40 und 5 Mitte 30.
Die hatten Berufserfahrung und wußten worüber sie reden.
Nicht so wie die die gerade aus der Ausbildung gekommen sind.

Mach es wenn du vor soviel Stress keine Angst hast. Es lohnt sich.

Mein Werdegang: 
- Energieanlagenelektroniker
- Instandhaltung und Produktion
- Techniker Abendschule
- Programmiere und Mädchen für alles,Planung,Revision,Zeichnungen, usw.

Gruß Sitop


----------



## marlob (14 Januar 2011)

Mein Rat:
Mache es jetzt! Du bist noch nicht zu alt und du hast die nötige Berufserfahrung. Das wird dir einiges erleichtern. Und wie LL schon sagte. Die Scheinchen sagen nicht immer was über dein Können aus, sie erleichtern einem aber das Leben ungemein

Mein Werdegang:
Milch aus Flaschen
Bier aus Flaschen
Bier aus Fässern
Whiskey aus Flaschen
..
Milch aus Flaschen:sm22:


----------



## Corosop15 (14 Januar 2011)

Hallo marlob,

dann würde ich auch das Avatar anpassen...


----------



## marlob (14 Januar 2011)

Corosop15 schrieb:


> Hallo marlob,
> 
> dann würde ich auch das Avatar anpassen...


Geht nicht. Das habe ich doch extra auf persönlichen Wunsch vom Lipperlandstern angefertigt.


----------



## floppy (14 Januar 2011)

Ich möchte euch danken für eure Beiträge. Was ich damit anfange werde ich erst noch sehen. Ich denke zumindest das ich den sps-Techniker nicht für zigtausende  Euro bei Siemens machen werde. Kollege hat ihn gemacht und meinte das was man dort lernt, das könnte ich bereits (aber wer weiß?). Denke ernsthaft über den Techniker nach. Dann hat man wenigstens etwas schriftliches. Denn nur mit guten worten stellt mich keiner ein. Vor allem da ich zwar bestehende anlagen ooptimiere und anpasse, und auch schon eine kleinere Anlage mit s7 und wago i\o's und op7 projektiert habe und mich auch alleine in codesys eingearbeitet habe, wär ich meilenweittrotzdem entfert davon profesionell anlagen zu proggen. VIEL zu lernen habe ich auf jeden fall. Also, nochmals vielen dank! Besonders interessant sind eure werdegänge gewesen

Gruß Floppy


----------



## floppy (15 Januar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Wenn Du es geschafft hast, kommen wie alle zum Feiern, und
> Du bezahlst!!!!!!!!!! (Salat und Würstchen bringen wir mit...ROFLMAO)
> 
> Tommi



Klar, dann lade ich Euch gerne alle ein
Obwooooohl, dann werde ich bestimmt sooooooooo toll :sm6:sein das jeder von Euch eine Party für mich ausrichten wollte:s11:


----------



## Jan (15 Januar 2011)

Mit deiner realistischen Einstellung und Erfahrung, hast du sicher die besten Voraussetzungen den SPS-Techniker zu schaffen.

Du kannst hier dann ja eine Rückmeldung geben, wie du dich entschieden hast und ggf. wie es so läuft.


----------



## bike (15 Januar 2011)

Eigentlich sehe ich immer noch einen Unterschied zwischen einem Instandhalter und einem Entwickler.
Der Hauptunterschied ist: Ein Entwickler hat Phantasie und ist kreativ, ein Instandhalter ist Handwerker und leidensfähig, der erträgt was Entwickler sich überlegen. 

Im Ernst: wenn du denkst du willst etwas anderes machen, dann tue es.
Doch wirf die Illusion über Bord du kannst es besser oder bist berufen einiges zu verbessern.
Programmieren ist ein Handwerk, das nicht so einfach ist wie es aussieht.
Wenn es jemand besser machen will und kann als ich, okay auch ich lerne jeden Tag gern und viel dazu.
 Mir gehen nur die Kunden und deren Instandhalter auf den Nerv, die eine Anlage neu bekommen haben und nun denken sie allein können alles erneuern und verbessern.

Ein Punkt ist auch den du dir gut und genau überlegen solltest:
Als Entwickler hast du weniger mit dem Programmiergerät zu tun, sondern meist mit Theorie und Papierarbeit, dazu algorithmieren , das ist meist nur nervig. 

Viel Spaß und Erfolg, egal was du machst

bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Mein Rat:
> Mache es jetzt! Du bist noch nicht zu alt und du hast die nötige Berufserfahrung. Das wird dir einiges erleichtern. Und wie LL schon sagte. Die Scheinchen sagen nicht immer was über dein Können aus, sie erleichtern einem aber das Leben ungemein
> 
> Mein Werdegang:
> ...


 
Ich bin entsetztztztztztztz..... du entwickelt dich zurück


----------



## floppy (16 Januar 2011)

Ich bin noch nicht, bzw nicht mehr im Milchalter:-D

Bin gerade in der Bierphase:s4:

Und natürlich in der "ich werde alles schaffen" Phase


----------



## udo_39 (22 Januar 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]Warum du kein SPS Programmierer sein willst[/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot]- du hast bizarre Arbeitszeiten[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]... wie die Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- du wirst bezahlt, um deinen Kunden glücklich zu machen[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]... wie die Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- dein Kunde bezahlt viel, aber dein Chef kassiert das Geld[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]... wie bei den Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- du hast einen Stundenlohn aber deine Arbeitszeit endet wenn die Arbeit[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]erledigt ist[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]... wie bei den Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- auch wenn du gut bist, bist du nie stolz auf deine Arbeit[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]... wie die Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- du wirst bezahlt, um Fantasien deines Kunden zu befriedigen[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]... wie die Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- es ist schwierig für dich eine Famile zu haben und zu halten[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]... wie bei den Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- wenn du gefragt wirst, worin deine Arbeit besteht, kannst du es nicht[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]richtig erklären[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]... wie die Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- deine Freunde verlassen dich und du bleibst zurück mit Typen wie du[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]... wie die Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- der Kunde bezahlt das Hotel und die Arbeitszeit[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]... wie bei den Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- dein Boss hat ein wunderschönes Auto[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]... wie bei den Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- wenn du zu einem Kunden auf \"Mission\" gehst, kommst du mit einem großen[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lächeln an[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]... wie die Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- aber wenn du deine Arbeit erledigt hast, bist du schlecht gelaunt[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]... wie die Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- um deine Fähigkeiten zu bewiesen, musst du grauenvolle Tests bestehen[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]... wie die Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- der Kunde möchte immer weniger bezahlen und du musst trotzdem Wunder[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]vollbringen[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]... wie die Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- wenn du morgens aufstehst, denkst du: \"Ich kann das nicht ein Leben lang[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]machen\"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]... wie die Prostituierten[/FONT]


----------



## Weschi (23 Januar 2011)

*Like a bitch*

Ach wie wahr der obige Beitrag doch ist ......

DU sprichst mir aus der Seele , aber was will man machen wenn man doch 

"käuflich" ist .


----------

